# will this work?



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

looking for a jeep to put a plow on to do small (tiny) lots and make a resi route machine out of it.
things are seriously overpriced.
what I want (from this and other forums) is a 97-03 TJ 6 cyliner automatic, hard top.

What I've got a line on is a 
97 TJ 4 cylinder with a stick and a softtop BUT it has a damn near new Boss plow on it.
and it's cheaper than most of the above before having to put a plow on it.

I can fix the softtop/hardtop issue.

I think i can live with the 4 cylinder issue (can I?)

but I worry about the stick.
Am I going to hate the stick? (more importantly is my wife, it's going to be her plow vehicle, she's not really a stick person, she can, but she's meh with it)

figure we're looking at a 5 grand savings here.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

No problems with my 4 cylinder, and I don't mind the stick. Left leg can get a little tired, but I like it. Plus, maintenance costs are cheaper too to replace clutches. etc.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

if the price is right buy it. i let one slip thru and i regret it now.


----------



## punisher2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had softops on my 97 and have not had any complaints so far,the tj has a hell of a heater oh and i have owned that same one for 11 yrs this march....never has let me down so far. mine has the 6cyl ,auto was going to plow with it this year but for now i am using my 1ton chevy 8 foot western,totally overkill for my contracts,but the deal was to good.....next year jeep tj plow all the way


----------

